# Mini Nubianites?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone raise Mini Nubians? 

I'm considering breeding my nubi doe with my nigi buck. Both are registered but, I don't have buck boys papers (may not ever, long story). Are mini nub's registerable and does one need to register them? Why/why not?

What are the pro's and con's of Mini Nubians?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can register the mini Nubians with the miniature breed registry but not with AGS or ADGA. But if you don't have registrations for both parents, I don't think you can register the kids.

What sells well in your area? Registered kids sell well in my area because people really like to show around here. But most 4H doesn't need a registered animal so if you are mainly selling to 4H kids, it shouldn't matter. As far as registration, it all depends on what sells in your area.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You will need your buck boy's papers to register any kids, I believe


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks and bummer. I'll keep trying to get those papers but I think my area is mostly for home use or 4H'ers. There are probably show goat keepers too but I should be able to sell reasonably well to others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If your area is mostly for unregistered, then it may not even be worth it to spend the time and money on registering anyway. I like doing the things that help sell my kids fast.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Woot Woot!!!! I just kept bugging him and I'm getting my papers!!!! YES!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congrats!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's awesome! If you do breed them, you could register the kids with The Miniature Goat Registry (TMGR) or The Miniature Dairy Goat Association (MDGA).


----------

